# 40" wide Ork Fortification Gate



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is a project I have been working on for my Ork City. It is close to being finished. I need to add armor plate to the wooded sides and platforms for the guard towers.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovely stuff - repped


----------

